# Monster Franklin Co. Buck



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

My father-in-law got this guy last week. Dressed at 220lbs with a 14 point rack. Not bad for Franklin County.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice buck indeed.and yes,there are some bruisers in and around the columbus area.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That is one heck of a buck!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT buck! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a very nice Buck!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a bigger picture for you to enjoy!
Very nice buck, congrats:


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

wow...that is a monster alright. Those inner city deer know how to grow..lol.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I am impressed with how he was able to keep from peeing his pants and still was able to get the shot off...LOL! I know I would have wet myself. That is one heck of a buck. Tell him congrats from all of us.


----------



## scott17b (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Buck! what is his width? Did you have him rough scored yet?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Buck
My Aunt Has Had Poachers Shooting Deer Like This From Her Property....
Still GOOD FOR HIM!!!!!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice deer. Congratulations to him


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

cant beat that great deer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

NOTHING like Urban hunting!! How close to downtown? I like that measurement...just for fun!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome buck! Congrats to him, has he stopped shaking?


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Outstanding Buck:!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

You don't have to give details, but I have to know- public or private land?
Awesome buck!!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy smokes!!! Great buck-CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Private land...there is only a tiny segment of public hunting in Franklin County. This is just an educated guess.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

That is an awesome buck - If you guys haven't spent much time around Columbus and Delaware county, you wouldnt believe the bucks just north of town. Every year I see some of the most massive bucks I've ever seen and a lot of times you'll see multiple bruisers together at one time. Seeing the bucks isn't a problem, talking someone into giving you permission to hunt in their back yard is.


----------



## RookieFisher (Oct 20, 2008)

hell thats an awesome buck for any county, let alone franklin. tell him congrats!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!  That's great.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Not bad for Franklin Cty...thats a monster anywhere in my book, Congratulations.


----------

